# place to run dogs - fargo?



## jonnyboy (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm new to Fargo and am looking for a place to free run my hunting dogs. Where I lived in Iowa, we had an area set aside by the state as a "field trial" area where the state allowed different groups to run field trials, but it was also open to the public to run dogs anytime that there was not a trial going on. It was attached to a piece of public hunting land. Is there anything similar around Fargo?
If not, where do you typically go to get the dog some off-leash exercise? They walk just fine on a leash, but several times a week I try to get them out to free run for an hour or so and work on commands etc...
I'm willing to drive to find a good spot!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

North Dakota Retriever Club has some nice grounds. It is $50 a year to join, but that is much cheaper than driving around to try and find public land. I would also like to know other places if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

http://ndrc.org

$50 a year and get involved with some people to train. Throw real birds and lots of land and water available. Our grounds are right between Dilworth and Glyndon off Hwy 10. We also hold hunt tests and field trials throughout the year to watch or even become involved in if you're interested in getting into the dog games.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the responses!

The retriever club looks cool. I forgot to mention that I have pointing dogs (english setters). They aren't crazy dogs that need miles of open country.

Is membership limited to retrieving dogs only? Does the club offer upland training opportunities?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

That would be a question for chaws, I don't know that. I would hope they would let you bring whatever as I have an 8 year old english setter I would like to bring out as well.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

We actually have a partnership with the local NAVHDA group which is versatile dogs at the club. As long as you abide by the rules with regards to planting birds and picking them up and don't interfere with other training groups you're more than welcome to join.

If you get involved with that group there are usually a couple guys out there throughout the week that you could partner with to purchase chuckars or pheasants to plant or even pigeons for working your dog on steadying point or backing.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds great! I've emailed the "training director" from the Red River Valley NAVHDA group to see about their club. I'm planning on joining the NDRC, it will be a good place to meet some folks and have a spot to go. Who knows, with as many waterfowl as there are around here, maybe I'll end up adding a retriever to the mix as well! 
Unfortunately, my dogs are still back in Iowa with my wife! They will all be up here in about a month and we'll be looking to get out and get some exercise and train on some birds. If I hear something back from the NAVHDA group, I'll post the information here so that anyone else who is interested can know about it.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Good stuff! One guy that's very active in both clubs and is a really good guy is Mark Van Beek. His number is on their web site and he plays in both the NAVHDA and retriever games.


----------

